# Bluegills as Bait



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Bluegills work for bait right? Around a gravel pit where I fish at there are some bluegill about 4 in. long that died for an unapparent reason and they kind of float along the bank. Would they work as bait for kittyfish? What about carp?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

im not sure on the legality of that, even if they were already dead :huh:


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Yes Blue Gills work for bait, but check your local bait regulations on that cause here they are a sport fish and we cant use them as bait.


----------

